# Polarizacion horizontal,vertical y.... ¿diagonal?



## mixe (May 15, 2007)

hola a todos

He visto en algunas torres equipos de radio que se fijan a la torre en forma de rombo. Existen algunos de estos equipos con antena integrada.
Mi duda es: ¿Cual es la polarizacion de esta antena?
Yo creo que no existe mas que la polarizacion vertial y horizontal. Al final el receptor captará ondas polarizadas en todas direcciones, pero en mayor cantidad seran las ondas polarizadas en direccion de la polarizacion de la antena emisora. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?
Lo que pasa es que a mi jefe se le mete una idea en la cabeza y no hay quien lo saque de ahi, y cree que una antena polarizada de otra forma evitaria interferencias.

Gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola a todos
COmo veran a lo que a mi concierne la polarizacion que existe en las antenas es vertical y Horizontal (con referencia a la superficie) y tiene una ganancia relativa de 30 dB.
Dejame investigar mas  por que creo que la ganacia de 30 dB corresponde a una polarizacion vertical vrs horizontal.
Saludos y que viva la ciencia


----------

